# BF Grant GPS Research



## Whit90 (Mar 26, 2018)

I was down in the area this past weekend, and stopped by the check in station to see if any of the quota hunter had killed any turkeys. I saw there was a box on the porch labeled "GPS Drop off". I assume they are handing out GPS units to the hunters and having them return them when they are done hunting. Does anyone know what kind data they are trying to gain?

Thanks!


----------



## BBond (Mar 26, 2018)

UGA is doing this on both BFG and Cedar Creek.

Between the 2 areas they have 59 turkeys with GPS transmitters so they can see movement patterns, survival, nesting etc.

The GPS for hunters is so UGA can observe the potential movement changes in turkeys based on hunter movements.

Also, they have 22 coyotes with GPS transmitters too.


----------



## BBond (Mar 26, 2018)

Actually, if any turkey hunter would like to assist UGA with this research by carrying a GPS unit provided by UGA please message me (or call 478/825-6354 and ask for Bobby) and I will get you in contact with UGA.


----------



## Whit90 (Mar 26, 2018)

Neat!


----------



## Whit90 (Mar 26, 2018)

Just curious, how do they catch the turkeys? I wouldn't mind carrying a GPS, but I only get out on the weekends.


----------



## BBond (Mar 26, 2018)

whitney90 said:


> Just curious, how do they catch the turkeys? I wouldn't mind carrying a GPS, but I only get out on the weekends.



They are baited into an area and rocket netted.

Weekend help would still be great!

UGA is really worried about getting hunters to assist with this and need help.

Please PM me your contact info and I'll get it to UGA.

Thanks!


----------



## Whit90 (Jan 11, 2020)

@BBond , has there been any publication of this research that you know of? I cannot seem to find anything online. 

Thanks!


----------



## BBond (Jan 16, 2020)

So far these are the first 2 publications from the BF Grant/Cedar Creek turkey research.  More will be published in the future.


----------



## Whit90 (Jan 22, 2020)

BBond said:


> So far these are the first 2 publications from the BF Grant/Cedar Creek turkey research.  More will be published in the future.



Thank you! I will look these over.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2020)

Great idea for some research.


----------



## naaron (Jan 24, 2020)

Interesting, I like it. I was struck by their estimate that to maintain peak gobbling behaviors we would need to cap hunting pressure/harvest to 4 gobblers per 10 square kilometers (about 2500 acres). We definitely have a lot of areas in this state getting quite a bit more pressure than that


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 31, 2020)

I can't seem to open the attachments.

Are they still conducting the research or is it finished?

Thanks,

Huck


----------



## Whit90 (Jan 31, 2020)

@huckhgh , @BBond said they will be publishing more research. I am not sure if that means that the experiment is still going on or not.


----------



## BBond (Jan 31, 2020)

Research should continue at least for 2 more years of field work.


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 31, 2020)

Cool, thanks guys. If they still need more hunters to carry the GPS, let me know.

Thanks,

Huck


----------

